# Can I use Speedball Diazo photo emulsion with Plastisol inks?



## originoflaura (Nov 4, 2019)

Hey, 

I'm a complete newbie to all of this and I'm concerned that Speedball photo emulsion will only be able to work with water-based inks. I've done some research and I'm wanting to start with the Plastisol inks to print with since I've heard they're easier to use for beginners. Can I use Speedball Diazo photo emulsion to print with Plastisol inks?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

originoflaura said:


> Can I use Speedball Diazo photo emulsion to print with Plastisol inks?



Probably not. Emulsion made for waterbased inks will break down on the screen if you use plastisol inks. And emulsion made for plastisol breaks down using waterbased inks.


You you are planning on just using plastisol, buy an emulsion for plastisol. If you plan on using both waterbased and plastisol, thare are dual purpose emulsions you can buy.


----------

